#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  God of Cricket Sachin Tendulkar 50 Ton Listed

## Manoj

God of Cricket Sachin Tendulkar 50 Ton Listed

 

 God of Cricket  Sachin Tendulkar made history by becoming the first player in the Test  cricket to hit 50 centuries during todays Test match against South  Africa at SuperSport Park in Centurion.



No. 1: Sachin Tendulkar scored unbeaten 119 in Manchester against England in 09 Aug 90.
No. 2: Tendulkar scored unbeaten 148 at the SCG against Australia in 1992.
No. 3: Tendulkar made 114 in Perth WACA against Australia 1992.
No. 4: Tendulkar scored 111 at the Wanderers Johannesburg against South Africa in 1992,
No. 5: Tendulkar scored 165 in India against England in 1993 in Madras.
No. 6: Tendulkar's second-innings 104 at the SSC in 1993 was his first century in Sri Lanka.
No. 7: Tendulkar scored 142 in Lucknow against Sri Lanka in 1994.
No. 8: Tendulkar's 179 in Nagpur in 1994 against the West Indians.
No. 9: Tendulkar made 122 out of 219 in the second innings at Edgbaston in 1996.
No. 10: Tendulkar scored 177 at Trent Bridge in 1996.
No. 11: Tendulkar's 169 at Newlands in 1997
No. 12: Tendulkar's 143 allowed India to declare on 537 for 8 at the Premadasa Stadium in 1997.
No. 13: Tendulkar scored 139 at the SSC in Colombo in 1997.
No. 14: Tendulkar scored 148 against Sri Lanka, in Mumbai in 1997.
No. 15: Tendulkar made 155 against Australia, in Chennai, 1998.
No. 16: Tendulkar scored 177 out of the 281 runs India against Australia in Bangalore in 1998.
No. 17: Temdi;lar scpred 100 out off 123 balls at Wellington, 1998.
No 18: Tendulkar's 136, against Pakistan in Chennai in 1999,
No. 19: Tendulkar made an unbeaten 124 at the SSC in 1999,
No. 20: Tendulkar scored 126 not out against New Zealand at Mohali in 1999.
No. 21: Tendulkar scored his first double-century - 217 against New Zealand at Motera in 1999.
No. 22: Tendulkar made 116 at the MCG in 1999,
No 23: Tendulkar made 122 against Zimbabwe at the Kotla in 2000,
No. 24: Tendulkar made 201 against Zimbabwe in Nagpur in 2000
No. 25: Tendulkar made 126 in Chennai against Australia in 2001
No. 26: Tendulkar made155 in Bloemfontein in 2001
No. 27: Tendulkar made103 at Motera in 2001 against England.
No. 28: Tendulkar's 176 against Zimbabwe in Nagpur 2001
No. 29: Tendulkar's 117 in the West Indies at Trinidad in 2001
No. 30: Tendulkar scored 193 at Headlingley in 2002
No. 31: Tendulkar scored 176 in Kolkata, 2002 against West Indies
No. 32: Tendulkar scored 241 at the SCG in 2004
No. 33: Tendulkar scored194 in Multan in 2004
No. 34: Tendulkar scored 248 in Dhaka in 2004
No. 35: Tendulkar scored 109 against Sri Lanka at the Kotla in 2005
No. 36: Tendulkar scored101 in Chittagong in 2007
No. 37: Tendulkar scored 122 in Dhaka in 2007
No. 38: Tendulkar scored154 at the SCG in 2008
No. 39: Tendulkar scored153 at the Adelaide Oval, in 2008.
No. 40: Tendulkar scored 109 against Australia in Nagpur in 2008.
No. 41: Tendulkar's match-winning 103 against England in Chennai,
No. 42: Tendulkar scored 160 in Hamilton in 2009 in the New Zealand
No. 43: Tendulkar scored unbeaten 100 at Motera in 2009 against Sri Lanka,
No. 44: Tendulkar scored 105 against Bangladesh in 2009
No. 45: Tendulkar scored 143 against Bangladesh in Mirpur in 2009
No. 46: Tendulkar scored 100 against South Africa in Nagpur in February 2010.
No. 47: Tendulkar scored 106 in Kolkata against South Africa in 2010
No. 48: Tendulkar scored 203 against Sri Lanka at the SSC in 2010
No. 49: Tendulkar scored 214 in Bangalore against Australia in 2010.
No. 50: Tendulkar playing at 107 in Centurion ............ *continuesss*





  Similar Threads: Should Sachin Tendulkar really retire? Best Ever Sachin Tendulkar Unleashed Photos How many centuries will Sachin Tendulkar hit in this world cup??

----------


## crazybishnoi29

wow... nice collection and hard work.... (of sachin)

----------


## cool.taniya

Like his bat says..........he is truly a genius!!!!!

----------

